# Need help



## ILoveMySeabee

A girl I know is putting her daughter up for adoption and she wants us to take the baby we are super excited and even though this is a huge shock we have talked about adopting (didnt plan on actually doing it for a few years) we really want to do this but we arent sure how 

The mother wants to go through an agency to make sure her rights and the babys rights are protected but wouldnt an attorney make sure of that? We can afford the attorney fees and everything but I dont know if we can afford 10,000-14,000 for an agency 

The mother wants an open adoption (she wants updates and pictures every 3 months and a visit once a year but she is flexible) we agree to that and would sign papers or whatever saying that its ok 

I know that we would need a homestudy done but since we are moving very soon we are waiting on that


----------



## Chiles

You should be able to just have a lawyer do all the paper work. You do not have to go through an agency.


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

When we were going to adopt from our family member, we only were going to have to go through the attorney because the legal contract is what makes the conditions not going through the agency. The agency is only in control of the homestudy and things like the counseling for you and her. You however can get a home study done without going through an agency. Here we can go through our county to get the home study done without having to pay the agency fees. This is just my experience and of course it varies each time but I wouldn't go through an agency I don't see the point if she picked you as the adoptive parents.


----------

